
Tallest Under Construction Buildings in the World - igravious
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/buildings?list=tallest100-construction
======
e0m
Here's diagrams of all of the tallest buildings by 2023 (including built ones)
visually next to each other sorted by official height thanks to
SkyscraperPage:
[http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=207](http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=207)

The Skyscrapercenter doesn't include the Dubai Creek Tower which is also
already under construction.

~~~
mabbo
Is the Dubai Creek Tower freestanding? Or are those lines at the bottom cables
for stability?

~~~
igravious
The architect is Calatrava so those would be structural elements.

------
ajmurmann
Do we know what lead to skyscrapers being built? Intuitively I'd think
economic prosperity and density. However, Europe has a pretty good economy, is
more densely populated than many other regions, yet hardly any skyscrapers to
speak of. Do they maybe get built when you need lots of space in the same
location quickly? Like when you have a extreme high growth company. Given most
skyscrapers are used by several completely different business, that doesn't
fit the bill either.

This is not meant as a criticism of skyscrapers. In have I LOVE skyscrapers,
especially ones with nice bars on top. I just want to understand what
circumstances lead to them being built.

~~~
WilliamSt
I think it's a cultural thing. A lot of people in europe think skyscrapers
destroy the skylines of cities. They really dislike any changes though. For
example, in Stockholm, there was a fire recently in a rather ugly building
(where they educate architects!!). Rather than tearing it down and building
something better looking than that sh*thole eye sore of a building they are
just repairing it.

This is the building I'm talking about:
[https://www.google.se/maps/@59.3433863,18.0697072,3a,75y,309...](https://www.google.se/maps/@59.3433863,18.0697072,3a,75y,309.34h,100.34t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1spdEboDfgp6ZOGTfGtNNq0w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en)

~~~
jedberg
Architecture schools always seem to be ugly for some reason. The one at
Berkeley[0] is hideous. Legend has it that it was build to look "inside-out"
so the students could have a better understanding of how buildings are built.

[0]
[https://ced.berkeley.edu/images/made/images/uploads/features...](https://ced.berkeley.edu/images/made/images/uploads/features/wam_400_300.jpg)

------
du_bing
I live in Wuhan, where the second tallest building Wuhan Greenland Center
(636m) is being built. I see it everyday, actually I also find this kind of
thing weird, but anyway, it's a good name card for a city, and such
construction can give many people jobs, moreover, it may attract more business
to the city.

~~~
igravious
It must be amazing to watch it being built. I would love to live in a part of
the world where I could watch this sort of activity, it would be marvellous.

------
rasen58
Also notably, 26 out of the top 52 tallest buildings already constructed are
also in China.

------
yeukhon
To be honest, I don’t really understand if there are any practical motivations
to race for the tallest building in record.

~~~
mabbo
I suppose it's sort of like the practical motivations of formula 1 racing. The
things learned while trying to push the limits to the extreme can lead to
practical uses for everyday versions.

For example, if these tall towers figure out a smarter way to move people
vertically (non-cabled elevators?), that can be applied to the many 50-story
buildings being built for more normal purposes.

~~~
yeukhon
Yeah, but if you build, let say, 50 more stories higher each time, while
technically challenging for engineers and architects, the new knowledge we
gain from each project seems less relevant and useful. I understand that
geography, soil and weather system influences each design...

------
psyc
The Burj is the same height AGL as a mountain I used to climb regularly. No
matter which way I look at it, I can't shake the perception that the tower is
much, much taller than the mountain. I get it that the tower is thin while the
mountain is broad, but I still can't perceive them as the same height.

------
jostmey
One very tall skyscraper might be a contra-indicator for economic health, like
Dubai. All the wealth is concentrated in a few hands. But lots of tall
skyscrapers going up everywhere? Lots of people are accumulating lots of
wealth. That's some form of progress

~~~
ballenarosada
Lots of skyscrapers are also contraindicators, unless you think that there are
only like 10 thousand people in society.

------
gondo
Tokyo "Sky Mile Tower" is missing on the "proposed" list

------
yohann305
Do we have someone here that could explain how this could affect the world
if/when an economic crisis hits China? (only talking about the building
construction)

~~~
holydude
Hard to say. There are entire ghost cities in china because people cannot
afford to live there. If an economy crisis hits china it’s possible that the
entire world is in trouble (though not all countries). These things are hard
to predict but china more or less uses local workers and materials. Only
companies and people’s investments tied to those companies would in theory be
in trouble.

~~~
igravious
This again. Name even one. Point us to even one "entire" ghost city. Honestly,
people will parrot any old thing that sounds dramatic without ever bothering
to find out for themselves if it's true.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I doubt Kangbashi is ever going to fill up given how unpopular coal is
becoming in china. They might be able to move it to a few hundred K by moving
a bunch of government jobs there, but even Donald Trump as president couldn’t
get to the few million they built for.

------
chvid
And 0 in Europe.

~~~
igravious
As a European. _Ouch_. It's not like there's no economic activity in Europe so
I wonder why that is? We don't like verticality?

~~~
ptaipale
Yes. We don't like verticality. That is actually true in much of Europe.

One reason for this comes from geography: Europe is further away from the
equator than most other prosperous areas, e.g. US or China. This means that
the sun shines diagonally and is particularly low in the winter. And if you
build high towers, the neighbours will be deprived of direct sunlight.

Due to daylight norms, high buildings don't actually achieve any higher
density.

~~~
maxxxxx
When you look at Frankfurt they mostly achieve a lot of empty sterile space
around them.

------
frik
That's the related list of completed tallest building:
[http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/buildings?list=tallest100-co...](http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/buildings?list=tallest100-completed)

At the moment Shanghai (China) is the cities with most sky scrappers in the
world.

~~~
igravious
@frik – many of your comments (including this one) are dead. Can't tell from
your comment history why.

------
ra1n85
>construnction

------
dforrestwilson
Usually a good contra-indicator for economic health.

~~~
jacobmoe
How so? Are there historical examples?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
That’s easy: Japan.

~~~
jacobmoe
The statement was: " _Usually_ a good contra-indicator for economic health".
It's a surprising and counter-intuitive claim. Requires more than a single
example. It at least requires more examples than you can find to show the
opposite of the claim.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
Japan is the most apt example. Excess is usually an indicator that a crisis is
on its way. The housing bubble pre 2008 in the USA, the roaring 20s before the
Great Depression. This isn’t a controversial observation that steep rises are
typically followed by even steeper falls, which is why the balloon analogy is
so apt. But ATM, china’s situation most resembles Japan.

